# Bent limbs on a recurve bow



## red23rooster57 (Mar 2, 2008)

is there anyway to straighten them


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 16, 2005)

Do you mean TWISTED limbs?


----------



## huntersteve (Feb 28, 2005)

show some pics..I'm sure there are some people here that'll be able to help...Steve


----------



## Fl archer (Jul 1, 2006)

I have purchased a few with twisted limbs and my success rate is not very good. I have tried bumping them, heating them with warm water and bumping them. ( twisting them back the other direction) and I have built a jig to hold them straight for months at a time.


The bows I thought I had success with twisted back over a short period of time. I would put my success rate at around + - 20%. I am no expert at bow repair. I have an addiction to collecting and shooting the ones I collect. So there may be someone out there who can tell you a way to get a lasting repair. I have tried everyway I have heard about with limited success


----------



## troutfly (Jul 13, 2007)

put the limbs one at a time in the bath tub with very warm water. Not hot though. leave them in for 5-7 minutes and take them out. Bend the limbs into the correct direction and hold them there for as long as you can (1 to 3 minutes). Repeat the process until the limbs appear straight. Now string up the bow and leave it over night. Most of the twist should be gone, if not repeat the process until it is. Good luck.


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

troutfly said:


> put the limbs one at a time in the bath tub with very warm water. Not hot though. leave them in for 5-7 minutes and take them out. Bend the limbs into the correct direction and hold them there for as long as you can (1 to 3 minutes). Repeat the process until the limbs appear straight. Now string up the bow and leave it over night. Most of the twist should be gone, if not repeat the process until it is. Good luck.


I agree with this, go to Tradgang.com and check out the how to forum there is a pretty good explanation there.


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

My dad got a dreamcatcher from a shop with some twisted limbs. They left it strung up standing in a corner. He strung it up and kept it on the couch by the door. Every time he walked by he'd pick it up and twist the limbs with his hands a little more than they needed to go, and pulled it back as far as he could with knowing the string would stay in. Took him about a month and now that dreamcatcher is shootable. This is the way I'd do it, basically the same thing as what they said minus the hot water.


----------



## Wednesday Caste (Sep 9, 2007)

Had a 30# BenPearson that I knew was twisted when I bought it. Got a great deal! My neighbor's kid bought a Bear with a "bear" of a twist LOL. They more than likely were repeatedly strung or stored improperly which led to their twisted limb. Now given the cause took some time become a problem, the bumping method will take repeated attempts to fix. I guess my BP took nearly a dozen heat "bumps" and the neighbor's Bear took with fewer attempts but the last 2 or 3 attempts were set on the vise and torqued the opposite direction for at least 2 days each attempts. To heat, I wrapped a towel around the twist area, ran it under hot water and let the heat transfer to the limbs. Twisting it the opposite way(bumping), I then held the opposite twist under cold water and then strung- w/a stringer. For the Bear, we set it on the vice after the cooling process. Note- gently add more opposite twist w/each bump. Don't go crazy on your first go-at-it. Hope this help.


----------

